# My DIY Projects...



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Here is a list of all my DIY projects on my tank. Tank is a 75 Gallon that I'm just starting to plant but built a large moss wall that covers the back of the tank.

DIY Overflow- Built out of 1 1/4" PVC. Flow rate will support up to ~1200 GPH

DIY Sump- Built from a 29 Gallon tank with 2 3 drawer sterilite containers. First Drawer is Polyfiber from the local fabric store. Next 4 Drawers are a total of 2.5 gallons of bioballs as the local dollar stores were out of scrubbies. the bottom drawer is removed for flow. Sump is ~2/3 full for my water level as I am switching to planted am trying to cut down on some minor degassing. Also a great place to hide my heater. All plumbing for this tank is hard plumbed PVC.

DIY PVC Spray Bar- 3' in length and has a pump returning ~300-400 GPH Minimal surface agitation.

DIY Auto water changer- In the progress of rebuilding my sump overflow to accomendate the extra water in the sump flows as low as .25 gph built from 1/2" PVC. I drip into the tank from an emitter that comes from tap to a 25PSi reducer. Then through a series of micron filters and then finally a carbon filter. I am going to drip about .25 gph into the tank.

DIY CO2- 2 1 Gallon apple juice containers setup as per the DIY CO2 sticky here.

DIY Mini Reactor- Using the Elite pump nice and small and will be well hidden once my Moss wall starts to grow. Done using the thread from here. 

All in all short of building a new stand and tank I've tried to build all necessary items. I may upgrade to a Regulator and tank but would have to use the Paintball ones as the wife doesn't like seeing the tanks outside the stand and my sump take up most of my stand. Or may try to buy a pair of 3g water jugs and make some large scale DIY CO2 containers and see if they could be mounted in my basement.

Pics will come over the next few days as I have time to take some nicer ones. or go to Photbucket and type in craigthor and see what all I have there.

Craig.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Just a quick comment on using the Elite Mini Reactor Mod with my DIY CO2. After some play I found that having it too low in the tank was a problem as I wasn't getting nearly much CO2 from my DIY 1 gallon containers with gheto bubble counters. I foun that at ~6" under the surface I get a really nice visible stream of micro bubbles and the counters are producing about 2 BPS. With the elite mounted in the lower 1/4 of the tank I saw minimal bubbles coming out. Can't wait to get my drop checkers hopefully in about 3-4 days so I can see my levels and compare that way also.


----------

